# How do I save changes that I've made as an adjustment brush? (not a preset)



## saphoto (Oct 5, 2014)

How can I save what I've done to an image as an adjustment brush? I know how to save it as a preset, but I want to be able to just brush it on to certain parts of my image...Thanks in advance!!


----------



## clee01l (Oct 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  There are different types of presets. I presume  by "preset" in "I know how to save it as a preset" that you are referring to a *Develop *preset.  What you are asking is to save your brush parameters as a "Local Adjustment Preset".
The Local Adjustments presets are listed in the dropdown labeled "Effect:"
When you make adjustments to the parameter in the Adjustment brush panel, the dropdown labeled "Effect:" changes to "Custom"   It is this custom Local Adjustment Preset that you want to save and make your own.   At the bottom of the dropdown labeled "Effect:" is a menu item {Save Current Settings and a New Preset...}.  And this is what you want to do.  Your own preset will be saved in the  "Local Adjustment Preset" folder inside your Lightroom Settings folder.


----------

